# Apple Safari 5 is out



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Find it here:

Download Apple Safari for Mac - Apple's newest Web browser; Leopard version also available. MacUpdate Mac Software Downloads


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Using it now, I like the blue progress bar in the URL window.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

...and uses the progress bar from older Safari. Really nice to have that back.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I hardly ever go for new releases but what the hey, I upgraded to Safari 5. No problems so far. Nice to have a choice of default search engines. And yep, it's snappy.



John Clay said:


> ...and uses the progress bar from older Safari. Really nice to have that back.


+1. :clap:


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

running it now, seems ok so far. tested a few sites with Reader functionality and it appears to work as advertised, streamlining the article. As for all the more advanced stuff, I will leave it to the experts to comment.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Appears smoother.


----------



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

Downloading now...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Very much liking the Reader functionality, which duplicates something I've been using for several months now (Readability).

So far as I can see, *Safari Reader* offers no configuration options (font size, etc.) which still gives the edge to Readability. Still - will explore and see how each renders pages... *Readability* often "loses" the author / date byline below the headline and before the article for some reason, which makes futile my attempts to PDF certain web-based news items...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Safari 5 is working great for me, didn't even choke on my existing plugins.
edit:
I just noticed this,
I no longer get that annoying message when I post...
"Are you sure you want to resend a form"
It just smoothly sends me back to where I left the forum.
Gotta love that :clap:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

jamesB said:


> Safari 5 is working great for me, didn't even choke on my existing plugins.
> edit:
> I just noticed this,
> I no longer get that annoying message when I post...
> ...


still there for me ...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Much better now.*



John Clay said:


> ...and uses the progress bar from older Safari. Really nice to have that back.


Totally forgot about the blue bar and now realize how much I had liked it. Also the update has made Safari solid and quick compared to the last few updates I have done. It had seemed there was a few people like me where the last few updates were not good for us and even sites by Apple were soooo slow to load. Now's it zippy.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

simon said:


> still there for me ...


This usually happens when you hit the back button on a form page. I've never had the problem on ehMac, on any version on any browser.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Lars said:


> This usually happens when you hit the back button on a form page. I've never had the problem on ehMac, on any version on any browser.


actually it was just a resized photo in kijiji


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Am I the only one who doesn't get the usefulness of Safari Reader? It's like you have to click on a website twice to have a slightly prettier view. Why isn't there a "Next Article" button or something. I guess i expected it to be like Google Reader, or a replacement for the Safari RSS reader. But I just don't get it.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> This usually happens when you hit the back button on a form page. I've never had the problem on ehMac, on any version on any browser.


It used to happen to me on several of the forums I follow, right after I'd composed-previewed-posted a message.
Now with this update I get a smooth transition back to the thread I just posted to, no nagging message.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*New in Safari 5*



> Safari can’t open the page.
> Too many redirects occurred trying to open “https://secureo.bell.ca/mybell/seclvl2dispatch.jsp?language=en&region=ON.......etc........" This might occur if you open a page that is redirected to open another page which then is redirected to open the original page.


Same site worked perfectly yesterday in Safari 4, works fine today in Firefox...

WTF?


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

*issues with safari 5*

I installed it on my mac which has 10.5.8 and crashes everytime i start safari. 
Is there any way to revert back to safari 4? Help!
I have re-installed it 3 times and still crashes and does not run! 
Can someone help me ?


----------



## rrraven (Jul 31, 2008)

So, if I close down and upgrade, will "Re-open all windows from previous session" still bring up the ones from previous version?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fyrefly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the usefulness of Safari Reader?


I would say yes. 

If Safari's implementation of this feature doesn't "do it" for you, drop over to the Arc90 labs and see what Readability does. 

Readability's advantage over Safari Reader is in the customization (somewhat) of layout, font and font size. It's a godsend for people with visual challenges, or those of us who just like a simplified view of a page, stripped of all the advertising crap, sidebars, etc.

See the two views of this BP story below. First is the standard display. Second is my Readability version:


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Readability's advantage over Safari Reader is in the customization (somewhat) of layout, font and font size. It's a godsend for people with visual challenges, or those of us who just like a simplified view of a page, stripped of all the advertising crap, sidebars, etc.


plus Readability isn't limited to pages that Safari deems worthy of Reader.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the return of the blue progress bar. But the two things that I really appreciate: The address bar now searches page titles and tab management is greatly improved (it seems to more properly force "new windows" into tabs; before it was almost all (with a plist tweak) or nothing).


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> fyrefly said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't get the usefulness of Safari Reader?
> ...


I would say no. 

I don't really see the point in clicking another button or pressing another key combination to simplify the page I'm already on. In the time it takes me to do that I can already be reading the article. Most web sites are simply not that distracting that I need everything else filtered out.

I understand I (and Fyrefly) may be in the minority here since Apple likely wouldn't have added a feature that most people won't use, but I simply don't see the advantage.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Safari 5 makes no never mind to me, I way prefer Firefox anyway.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

how do I uninstall safari 5 and get safari 4 back?
Someone please help!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

restore from your last time machine backup?


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

I have not started to use time machine..arg!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I dragged the Safari 4 to my desktop before updating. Not sure if drag and dropping Safari is a bad idea or not. What do you think?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the usefulness of Safari Reader? It's like you have to click on a website twice to have a slightly prettier view. Why isn't there a "Next Article" button or something. I guess i expected it to be like Google Reader, or a replacement for the Safari RSS reader. But I just don't get it.





JustAMacUser said:


> I would say no.
> 
> I don't really see the point in clicking another button or pressing another key combination to simplify the page I'm already on. In the time it takes me to do that I can already be reading the article. Most web sites are simply not that distracting that I need everything else filtered out.
> 
> I understand I (and Fyrefly) may be in the minority here since Apple likely wouldn't have added a feature that most people won't use, but I simply don't see the advantage.


I like the Reader feature (and thanks CM, I'll look at Readability).

I like the way it pulls multiple pages together. I have already found it useful in pulling articles out of science publication webpages which are littered with other links and ads.

It would be nice to be able to turn that into a .pdf which can't be done right now (in Readability???) but you can select all the text and dump it into a text file.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to send all of the long articles I want to read to Instapaper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

It's great that the blue progress bar is back. What I'm not as fond about is the way the "suggest" for the URL autocomplete now works, in that it tries to do suggestions from page titles in the history as well as URL's. I don't personally keep track of HTML page titles for that sort of thing and because of that it takes longer to get the proper suggestion when I start typing in the URL bar. Other than that it seems to be working fine, click2flash still works as expected as well.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can download safari 4 ?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Here let's Google that for you...


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

nothing works. I tried loading up older versions yet it does not let me install them. 
It says can't install as a newer version of safari has been installed yet I can't get the new version to work. 
I don't get this! I'm feeling like i'm back on a pc. arg. 
I even tried removing safari completely yet i must be missing files somewhere.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't suppose you made a backup before installing Safari 5, you know, just in case things didn't work out?


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

cutra said:


> nothing works. I tried loading up older versions yet it does not let me install them.
> It says can't install as a newer version of safari has been installed yet I can't get the new version to work.
> I don't get this! I'm feeling like i'm back on a pc. arg.
> I even tried removing safari completely yet i must be missing files somewhere.


You'll probably have a hard time completely removing Safari from your system (since it's the HTML render engine of the whole system). I guess you best chance would be using your restore DVD and Pacifist... But I can't help you there...


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

rgray said:


> I like the Reader feature (and thanks CM, I'll look at Readability). It would be nice to be able to turn that into a .pdf which can't be done right now (in Readability???) but you can select all the text and dump it into a text file.


Can't you use the print option and print to pdf?

John


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

rgray said:


> It would be nice to be able to turn that into a .pdf which can't be done right now (in Readability???) but you can select all the text and dump it into a text file.


The new Reader function lets you call the standard Print dialog, which does allow saving to a .pdf file.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Until Apple gets it's own directory up, here's a webpage that is collecting Safari 5 Extensions!


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Much faster =D. Even on my 550MHZ G4 running Leopard =D =D =D

No Complaints.

-TPCM


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

rgray said:


> It would be nice to be able to turn that into a .pdf which can't be done right now (in Readability???) but you can select all the text and dump it into a text file.


While in reader view.. just go to File/Print and choose PDF. Save it as a PDF to wherever you like.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Vexel said:


> While in reader view.. just go to File/Print and choose PDF. Save it as a PDF to wherever you like.


Ok, this is the third time this has been suggested in 5 posts, what's going on?http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/lmao.gif


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> Ok, this is the third time this has been suggested in 5 posts, what's going on?http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/lmao.gif


Just a bunch of people answering my (dumb) comment...

OK, I get the print/.pdf thing. It was just an age moment.

I do have to say I'd like one more thing to appear on the Reader/Readability screen, namely a proper reference or bibliographic citation data - ie. publication, date and so on.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> Ok, this is the third time this has been suggested in 5 posts, what's going on?http://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/lmao.gif


My bad.. I skimmed.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Until Apple gets it's own directory up, here's a webpage that is collecting Safari 5 Extensions!


And for those (like me  ) who need to learn what browser extensions are, here's an article explaining the importance of Safari now enabling extensions ...
First look: Safari 5's extensions | Browsers | MacUser | Macworld

Excerpt:
_"Safari 5 delivers many new features to Apple's Web browser, but few are more prominent than the arrival of an extensions system. With an extension system in place, developers are in position to augment the functionality provided by the browser itself."_

An informative article, including a comparison of Safari's and Firefox's approaches to extensions.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Vexel said:


> My bad.. I skimmed.


Yea I skim a lot as well. How come my smilie thing did not show up? I dragged it from the column on the right and all I got was a url?

Oh well.

John


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> Yea I skim a lot as well. How come my smilie thing did not show up? I dragged it from the column on the right and all I got was a url?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> John


Don't drag, just click the smiley you want and it's put into your text.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not liking it so far. I find that every 4 pages or so, safari locks up until I reload the page


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> I'm not liking it so far. I find that every 4 pages or so, safari locks up until I reload the page


Consider yourself lucky. 
I can't even get safari 5 to run. I had to download some 3.0.4 version of safari to work with!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Posted just now on MacOSXHints: Modify the look of the Safari 5 Reader function - Mac OS X Hints


> Safari 5 introduces the Safari Reader feature, for selecting article bodies to make reading and printing easier. I started looking around for where this new Reader functionality lives to see if it was customizable and I found that it is.
> 
> There is essentially a built-in CSS file with a tiny bit of Javascript located here:
> 
> ...


Places for further customisation are fairly obvious tho' what they do................


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

in general i like it quite a bit, it's a nice step up. however, i have had a couple of unexpected crashes which have coincided with using the back button, so it wouldn't surprise me if a rev would turn up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Browsing have been smooth sailing for me on Safari 5, it is noticeably faster I believe as well. No crashes so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

They finally fixed the overflow: auto; bug, yay. It was pretty annoying as that bug was present in ALL version of Safari 4.x.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

And still the fastest browser out there, according to benchmark tests done by MacWorld:

Benchmarks: Safari 5 shows JavaScript boost | Browsers & Add-Ons | From the Lab | Macworld

(Though they still need to fix the label on that graph!)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm... time to do some troubleshooting. *Safari 5* is presently holding on to 924 megs of RAM... despite having no windows open. Perhaps an errant plug-in from Safari 4 days.... from my Leopard upgrade to SL (done Saturday)... errant little bits of code that shouldn't be there... sigh....


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Doesn't seem to make much difference on the iPad


----------



## 850 (Apr 24, 2008)

Overall I'm quite pleased with the conclusive release of Safari 5! In contrast to Safari 4, the rendering speeds have distinctly improved, the implementation of "Open pages in tabs instead of Windows" preference is a welcome addition, and the reader function further enhances my browsing experience by streamlining / condensing the literature to be read. 

Good Job Apple!!!!:clap:


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

I still don't understand why it does not work on my machine!
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Cutra, what version of the OS are you running? Have you done any of the usual fixes, like repairing permissions, repairing disk (just in case you have any directory errors etc.)?

Have you got any add-ons or input managers that might be causing problems?

Safari: Add-ons may cause Safari to unexpectedly quit or have performance issues


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

Paddy said:


> Cutra, what version of the OS are you running? Have you done any of the usual fixes, like repairing permissions, repairing disk (just in case you have any directory errors etc.)?
> 
> Have you got any add-ons or input managers that might be causing problems?
> 
> Safari: Add-ons may cause Safari to unexpectedly quit or have performance issues


I'm running 10.5.8 
I"m not sure how to check or fix any permissions or repairing disc.

Geez...I"m still a noob. I'm only 6 months into my mac...


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

cutra said:


> I'm running 10.5.8
> I"m not sure how to check or fix any permissions or repairing disc.
> 
> Geez...I"m still a noob. I'm only 6 months into my mac...


Use disk utility to repair permissions or download the free app OnyX from Download OnyX for Mac - OS X maintenance & optimization tool. MacUpdate Mac Software Downloads and that will help repair permissions and more.

Now what I find interesting is that in safari help a featured topics item, "viewing articles with Reader" offers me a No help topics found page. What you offered me the item and you can't find it. 

John


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

has anyone noticed any....uhh......umm.....screensaver weirdness since installing safari 5?

i fear i might finally have lost whats left of my mind...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

What kind of screen saver weirdness? My display goes to sleep pretty quickly - I rarely see my screen saver. 

I just tried to enable hot corners to see if there was anything going on, and it doesn't seem to want to work...?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Safari 5 crashes regularly when I try to open a Shutterfly page. I'm able to open the page if I close and then reopen Safari, rather than simply reopening from the report dialogue box.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Blue bar stalls part way...*

that is the page does not open and the blue bar just hangs part way. BUT if I click the address bar again, the blue bar disappears then the page loads properly. Anyone experienced this at all in Safari 5 (OSX 10.6.3)?? Doesn't happen all the time and I can't figure out why just some pages don't open.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

is there any way to get safari 4 re installed?
Help....


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I finally got it to work. 
Did the following as per the Apple site. 
Manually uninstall third-party add-ons

If the software doesn't have an uninstaller feature, quit Safari and try manually removing the third-party add-on files. These files are usually installed in one or more of the following locations:

* /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/
* /Library/Input Methods/
* /Library/InputManagers/
* /Library/ScriptingAdditions

* ~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/
* ~/Library/Input Methods/
* ~/Library/InputManagers/
* ~/Library/ScriptingAdditions

The first four locations listed are in the root-level Library on your hard disk, not the user-level Library in your Home folder. The tilde (~) represents your Home folder (choose Home from the Go menu in the Finder).


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*How do you identify the 3rd party ones?...*

and do you put them in a folder on the desktop for example?


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i was having intermittent crashes when i clicked on links, got fed up and removed 'click to flash'... it's working golden now and the speed has improved too (now i can see why everyone was saying it was faster, i hadn't realized that click to flash was causing a slow down all along!). i still have the AdBlock extension running so i think i'll just have to be happy with that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mkolesa said:


> i was having intermittent crashes when i clicked on links, got fed up and removed 'click to flash'... it's working golden now and the speed has improved too (now i can see why everyone was saying it was faster, i hadn't realized that click to flash was causing a slow down all along!). i still have the AdBlock extension running so i think i'll just have to be happy with that.


I have had no troubles using the latest C2F v. 1.6b9 (beta) with Safari 5, and I don't know of anyone using it having any troubles, and that includes the latest 10.6.3/4 and the latest iMac model users.

I'm running a 24" 2.4 GHz iMac 4 GB RAM 10.5.8.


----------



## Yamcha (May 7, 2008)

I like it, its much faster then Safari 4, and from what I've heard it supports HTML5 + CSS3, so if your a designer thats a good thing , although I don't think there is full support for either..


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Safari 5 and Shutterfly and Firefox*

About a week ago I wrote that S5 quits when I try to open a Shutterfly page. Today, when I tried again (I've tried dozens of times) it worked, and continues to work. Maybe the auto-report error messaging had an impact?

As this was getting resolved, I was accessing Shutterfly with Firefox. I still use Firefox when the odd page won't load in Safari, or a form won't work properly.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I have noticed after a week or so of usage, Safari 5 seems to be quite a memory hog. I'm a tab fanatic - it's not uncommon for me to have 30+ tabs open across multiple windows. But even after closing all tabs off, with no sites loaded, Safari continues to hold onto memory (like, over half a gigabyte). This is with Private Browsing on as well, so nothing is being "kept". I may have to go hunting for more carried-over plugins from Safari 4...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm finding Safari 5 very frustrating.

On many sites the wheel spins and spins and finally comes up saying that Safari can't find the server. I click the refresh button and it usually pops up straight away. What's up with that? Other times it simply feels bogged down.

I'm using a 2.8 iMac with 2gigs of RAM, OS 10.5.8.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*S5 and Shutterfly*

Despite the optimism and the success I reported a few days ago, S5 is intermittently crashing when I open Shutterfly. I haven't figured out all the circumstances about when it does or doesn't crash, but it is mildly frustrating. It would be more frustrating if I didn't have Firefox to fall back on.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

I have updated to 5 and although I like it more than 4 I still prefer Camino much more.

I have a PowerPC optimized version of Camino. Along with it being faster than both Safari 4 and 5 it is also more compatible with web standards in my experiences. Even at ver. 5 Safari is still pretty sketchy with flash.

For Mac users at least there are really only 2 main browsers.. Safari and Firefox. Camino sort of combines the best of both. Safari/Mac feel with Firefox compatibility.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Hanging problems in Safari 5*

Despite all the suggestion esp. from the Apple forum on S5 issues (and many did have the same problem of slow loading and even stalling pages) I still have the odd hanging pages even from sites that previously loaded quickly. I do have to say the pages that do load quickly DO load quick. Hoping for an update soon.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Try clearing your Safari history, and maybe even empty the cache, shut down your Mac and bootup in Safe Boot mode - hold down the shift key at the boot sound (don't just restart) and try browsing your normal sites again.

Then restart your Mac and try again and see if there's any difference.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Done all that plus more in Onyx but..*



pm-r said:


> Try clearing your Safari history, and maybe even empty the cache, shut down your Mac and bootup in Safe Boot mode - hold down the shift key at the boot sound (don't just restart) and try browsing your normal sites again.
> 
> Then restart your Mac and try again and see if there's any difference.


..the Safe Boot mode, will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

Does Safari have FlashBlock and AdBlock? Thats the only reason why I'm still using Mozilla.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes and yes.

It's called "ClickToFlash" for Safari, and there are several "adblocker" type options as well.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

"ClicktoFlash" that I find very useful and speeds up flash loaded web pages and "Safari AdBlocker" which I don't personally use.

The latest "Safari AdBlocker" is 64 bit and is supposed to work better with Safari 5.0.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the Safari 5.0 "Reader" option has automatic ad-blocking built in.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

clicktoflash: ClickToFlash
adblock: AdBlock for Safari


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The page hang is driving me nuts with Safari 5. What do I need to do to go back to 4?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mrjimmy said:


> The page hang is driving me nuts with Safari 5. What do I need to do to go back to 4?


Maybe you could provide the URL for the sites giving you trouble so that others could check.

It could be the sites servers rather than your Safari 5.0. Or maybe even your ISP.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Maybe you could provide the URL for the sites giving you trouble so that others could check.
> 
> It could be the sites servers rather than your Safari 5.0. Or maybe even your ISP.


The sites are random and inconsistent. All I know is that it's a decidedly different experience between 4.0.5 on my Macbook and 5 on my iMac. Both share the same modem. 5 simply isn't working for me and apparently, many others:

Apple - Support - Discussions - Safari 5 hangs a LOT so far ...


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Safari 5 still crashes frequently when you open too many tabs  Actually, it's almost invevitable -- the only question is how many tabs will do it this time.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> The page hang is driving me nuts with Safari 5. What do I need to do to go back to 4?


So I've trashed 5 and have a copy of 4.0.5 but my machine is telling me I can't install it as I have a newer version installed. Anyone know the workaround for this? No timemachine so I can't use that option.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like you haven't trashed Safari 5 from the message you're getting. And without going into details, Safari 5.0 is just the Mac OS X Browser application and the updated webkit engine it installed is what it's actually using.

If you can provide a few more details I'm sure you'll be provided with some good advice:
ie: Mac model, Mac OS version, installed RAM, available HD space... etc. etc.

I have had one single client using a minimal configured Mac and a 'lite' DSL connection that had some Safari 5.0 problems we got resolved, but her and your setup are probably not the same.

So until I get more details I won't be sending out any general Safari suggestions for your apparent problem.

But in the intrim, you may want to try downloading and try out the appropriate Google Chrome browser for your Mac model and OS.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Not that this helps the people who are having issues, but I'm finding Safari 5 to be lightning fast -- even with all the add-ons I have (1PassWord, Evernote, adblockers, etc), it just flies like never before for me.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Sounds like you haven't trashed Safari 5 from the message you're getting. And without going into details, Safari 5.0 is just the Mac OS X Browser application and the updated webkit engine it installed is what it's actually using.
> 
> If you can provide a few more details I'm sure you'll be provided with some good advice:
> ie: Mac model, Mac OS version, installed RAM, available HD space... etc. etc.
> ...


I understand the webkit is the problem. What I was looking for was a work around or some other method of reinstalling. There are some tips on the web but I always like to check in here first as I find the posters to be much more helpful.

For what it's worth, I'm using an iMac 2.8 with 2 gigs of ram and 240 gigs available. OS 10.5.8.

Also, not an 'apparent' problem, a very real problem.

Thanks

ps. I'm using Firefox presently and have no issues whatsoever. I wouldn't touch Chrome.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Have you tried downloading Safari 5.0 and installing it again.

And while you're at Apple's download site, download the 10.5.8 COMBO. Then install it, and then Safari 5 but do the installs while booted into Safe Boot Mode.

PS: From my dictionary, apparent = clearly visible or understood; obvious


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Have you tried downloading Safari 5.0 and installing it again.
> 
> And while you're at Apple's download site, download the 10.5.8 COMBO. Then install it, and then Safari 5 but do the installs while booted into Safe Boot Mode.
> 
> PS: From my dictionary, apparent = clearly visible or understood; obvious


I'm not going to bother with that. I'm happy to revert to 4.0.5 and wait for first update to 5. 

pps.

Used before a noun, _apparent_ means "seeming": _For all his apparent wealth, Pat had no money to pay the rent._ Used after a form of the verb _be,_ however, _apparent_ can mean either "seeming" (as in _His virtues are only apparent_) or "obvious" (as in _The effects of the drought are apparent to anyone who sees the parched fields_). One should take care that the intended meaning is clear from the context.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Aahhh...

Back to my smooth running 4.0.5.

For anyone else who is fed up with 5, here's the way to revert:

Downgrade from Safari 5.0 to Safari 4.0.5 | AppleToolbox - Tools and Fixes for Mac OS X, iPad, iPhone and iPad


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

I was running Safari 5 under 10.6.4 on a white iMac core 2 duo and it was slow and hanging up all the time. Went to the Apple support forum and followed the advice of one of the people there.

1. Uninstalled Flash
2. Verified permissions
3. Repaired permissions
4. Installed Flash

Runs unbelievably fast fixed all issues. Hope this helps others as I can not believe how blindingly fast Safari 5 is compared to the hanging up I was experiencing.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe I got lucky. My Safari was running sadly slow, the rainbow ball of death showing up constantly. 'Lars' told me to simply reset Safari. Did so. All cleared up. Lightning fast of late. This has been a few days. Maybe your issues are deeper.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I was just about to post about Lars reset Safari suggestion that seems to work well and may be worh reading as it included a bit more than just doing a reset, and included saving one's bookmarks which otherwise will go poof.
Read it at: http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/88003-beach-ball-death.html


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, yes. It's been clean as a whistle since the reset.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

'Greenman', funny you say that. I think I'll tinker with Chrome this week and see if my browsing experience improves at all. I'm not having the same issues as you and others since the reset. Maybe it's random, I don't know. I'll experiment this week and see.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Greenman, I just punched in the Toronto Star site as a curiosity. On Safari 5. Took me 7-8 seconds to launch. Hmm.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I've had it with safari5. It was not a bad browser up 4, but this just plain blows monkey chunks.

Testing sites in it all day, I'm constantly having to quit it and restart it. No problems with other browsers, and the problem exists on all test machines. Bah.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm intrigued with the Safari 5.0 "problems" I read here and on other discussion lists.

I just did a Google search for 'Mac Safari 5.0 problems' plus slow, crash, etc.etc. in various searches, and for almost every 'problem' post, there were about 4 -6 minimum 'no problem' reply posts.

For all my 10.5.x and 10.6.x client's, not one has had any problems with Safari 5.0, but one Mac 10.6.x SL client is pushing his luck as he insists on 'mucking about' where he shouldn't be going and also insists on installing every 'net plugin installer he comes across. His time will come!!!

Others with Safari 5.0 problems seem to still have all kinds of incompatible Internet plugins installed, as well as SIMBL etc. type stuff that's just asking for trouble.

Lars provided a good Safari 5.0 fix that helped many users, and for those where that solution didn't work, it might be time to do some cloning backup and do a "NEW" OS X 10.5.x/10.6.x install and slowly clone/migrate one's user data to the new volume.

And recent Macs and Disk Utility allow non-destructive partitioning to do so.

And yes, Safari 5.0 needs and wants LOTS of memory AND LOTS of spare HD space for those 'just in case' situations, and without it will probably be slow or crash.

BTW: Try the acid test with your browser and see if they pass:
The Acid3 Test


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting, 'pm-r'. I just tried it. Passed with flying "colours". I don't have a lot of plug-ins, either, just the standard stuff. So I guess I should consider myself lucky with Safari 5.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, my MBP 2.66Ghz/8GB/500GBHD did it in mere seconds and scored 100 as well.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Safari vs Firefox*

Just tried the Acid3 test. Safari was quick, smooth and 100/100. Firefox was quick, missed one colour, and scored 94/100.

BUT, Safari crashes in Shutterfly, Firefox does not.


----------

